
Swift Now Included in FreeBSD - DaNmarner
http://news.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.swift.devel
======
groovy2shoes
This post is mistitled. According to the linked email, patches were committed
that allow Swift to run on FreeBSD, but it is not _included_ in FreeBSD for
the time being.

~~~
runjake
Also: It targets FreeBSD 11-CURRENT only and is far from ready for prime time.

